# jail + zfs disque space bug ?



## nORKy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem with a jail that runs php-fpm and apache.
The jail is eating my disk space (38G per week).
When I stop and start the jail, the space come back.
Does someone known why ?

I don't find any bugging files( with df, du, zlist, ...).


----------



## Crest (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably an unlinked file kept because it's still open.


----------



## kpa (Aug 6, 2012)

fstat(1), sysutils/lsof.


----------

